
Local IP - mc3
http://net.ipcalf.com/
======
actionowl
Interesting... FWIW I've found that this can be disabled in Firefox by
toggling media.peerconnection.enabled to false.

~~~
mc3
That it is on by default (well it seem so anyway) is interesting from a
fingerprinting perspective.

